# ***appaloosa 239's chat thread!***



## appaloosa 239 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Hello! Welcome to my chat thread, where we just lounge around and talk! If you want to join, just go ahead and post here!*

*Rules:*
*All BYH rules apply*
*No trolling or cussing*
*Be nice*
*Have fun!*


----------



## kinder (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey OK.! I'm in. You get your snow you wanted appaloosa ? How's Tonka doing ? The weather here in VT. is we'll get snow and then it melts, but cold. I knew what colic was, but wasn't sure if it applied to animals, like some words have multiple meanings. Been really busy getting things on paper straight with the goats, and I just ordered my chickens in advance. Till next time.. lol. kinder.


----------



## Kitsara (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey there  Weather here in CO has been decent this week. Course, it's looking to get cold again. I'm ready for fall weather. Can we skip Spring snowstorms and Summer droughts? Waiting on a couple of more goats to kid, but as they were pasture bred. Not sure when. One likely within the next two weeks and the other maybe in a month or so.


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Jan 20, 2014)

kinder said:


> Hey OK.! I'm in. You get your snow you wanted appaloosa ? How's Tonka doing ? The weather here in VT. is we'll get snow and then it melts, but cold. I knew what colic was, but wasn't sure if it applied to animals, like some words have multiple meanings. Been really busy getting things on paper straight with the goats, and I just ordered my chickens in advance. Till next time.. lol. kinder.



Nope didn't get the snow I wanted. :/ As for Tanka, he is doing okay. We were told to give him Banamine and soaked oats with molasses. Apparently he has sand in his stomach-there's no wonder why, he's always eating leaves and stuff of the ground.  



Kitsara said:


> Hey there  Weather here in CO has been decent this week. Course, it's looking to get cold again. I'm ready for fall weather. Can we skip Spring snowstorms and Summer droughts? Waiting on a couple of more goats to kid, but as they were pasture bred. Not sure when. One likely within the next two weeks and the other maybe in a month or so.



Yeah, the only season I really like is fall.


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Jan 30, 2014)

It snowed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kinder (Jan 30, 2014)

Well there you go... Was it enough?? We are back to loosing what little we have.


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Jan 31, 2014)

We got a good 4 inches.


----------



## kinder (Jan 31, 2014)

Can you believe all this weird weather,? I'm almost afraid to wonder what summer will bring!?!? Oh I like the snow for a little while, until it gets all dirty then its ugly looking. And the cold...well I could do with out. But its those Green Mts. that keep me here. LOL.


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Feb 1, 2014)

People were doing experiments all over the U.S. when it snowed. We took a ball of snow, lit it up with a match and a lighter and it didn't melt! It just burned!


----------



## kinder (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes...I saw that on the news. But they turned right around and said a microwave would melt it.. Its scary to think it could be anything other than snow because, when it does melt it goes into our field and streams.


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Feb 23, 2014)

Anyone ever watched the Beverly Hillbillies show?


----------



## kinder (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh ya..over and over a few times. Why ?? Whats up ?? Today I saw a beautiful (Arabion)?? Horse , brown, on criegs list in NH. for sale. When I saw it I thought of you. Glad to hear from you, hope all is well..Tonka too !!!


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Mar 6, 2014)

I love that show, just started watching it! Nothing much is up, I am just sick of all the rain and cold weather we are getting. I think we might be boarding my cousin's white Arabian horse.
What's up with you and your herd?!


----------



## kinder (Mar 8, 2014)

Beverly Hillbillies; an oldie but goody, always liked it, its a hoot. Kitty pic. is cute. Do you call him or her a comfort hog.? My animals are all comfort hogs. Bet yours are spoiled also. I love all my baby's.. So you may be boarding an Arabian.? Good for you.!! But won't Tonka get jealous.? My herd is coming along, just waiting on babies being born this week ,and as soon as they are weaned, about end of May. And I'll be getting my Wyandotte day olds the 1st. week of April.. Soooooo Excited.!!! MY 1 cat (tooty fruity) is 11y.o.. and hates me because I keep her in for the winter. I just think we all have a touch of cabin fever. My 2 germen shepherds, Brandy and Zeplin both could use a good run. Actually I need the run even more then they.


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Mar 8, 2014)

Smoky actually never really slept in the bed or even in the house. She liked sleeping outside in the azalea bushes, trees, etc. But she was very photogenic and would tolerate my making her pose. My animals are _too_ jealous.  Tanka wants some company since he's been without it for a year. I hope he's not going to be a bad influence to her though. He let me clean his hooves today though! 
Wyandotte chicks? Congrats! My three female cats have stayed in the house all winter, only going out when warm fronts or sunny days come. They don't seem to mind though. Today was really warm and the skies were blue, unlike the past days.


----------



## kinder (Mar 12, 2014)

Just let the cat out yesterday, in-out-in-out-in... Enough.. She's obviously not ready to stay out. And now we're getting dumped on the next two days, so its going to be a while for tootie. They say it'll be our worst snow storm of all this winter.  Oh well.. At least I can still start my indoor seeding, and a few more weeks I'll have my chic's . Maybe.?? They won't ship them if its to cold.  Then oh well... Always some thing to do, seems my job is never done. And I couldn't be happier . Stay safe, Kinder.


----------



## kinder (Mar 14, 2014)

I came back to watch the episode you put up.. Loved it.!!! I don't recall seeing that one.
Thanks.


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 8, 2017)

Hey!  Mind if I join?


----------

